# Short cycles 21 Days - when would I ovulate? Does anyone chart with short cycles who can help me out?



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Okay I have had really short cycles in the past year.

Some 19 days - 25 days.

Not TTC, just had a loss, trying to avoid but curious.

I was checking my cm, bad addictive habit that one is.

I was having mucous AND blood during the end of my period and the day after.

Which was 2 days of spotting, 2 days of uber light bleeding, another day of spotting.

Since then and I am now CD9 I have had typically after ovulation mucous for 4 days.

My last cycle was 21 days.

Assuming I had a regular LP of 14 days does this mean I could really ovulate on day 6-7?

Based on the dry up and symptoms I would say this month I ovulated 8 days after the spotting started,

but was told that my period starts on the day of regular bleeding so it would have been CD6 then.

If that were the case then I should avoid sex during the last days my period as well?


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

Shiloh, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm not sure of the answer to your question, but I tried lots of things to chart my cycle ultimately found ovulation tests the most helpful figuring out what was happening with my cycle. Lots of good wishes to you!


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

I have tried OPK years ago, but found I never got a + ...now I wonder if I tested too late with a short cycle....


----------



## skeemama (Nov 1, 2010)

When my cycle was super short, I O'd as early as day 5 and occasionally CD 7.

I added a B complex and a progesterone supplement to lengthen my cycles.

I feel a lot more energy too!


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Makes sense to me, the two times I knew when I got pregnant it was having sex on day 6 & 7.

How much did the vitamin B and progesterone lengthen your cycles?


----------



## skeemama (Nov 1, 2010)

I take a B complex from the chiro. Its got a ton of B vits in it.

The progesterone I use now is Crinone 8%, that starts 4 days after O until CD1.


----------

